# K9 Officer Down Memorial Page



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am a member of the Officer Down Memorial Page where you can see recent officer deaths and leave condolences for the family members....they just started a k9 officer down page and I was very upset to see the first two deaths were of k9 officers left in cars  You can still leave condolences, but just fyi, if you try to post anything mean or bad (even if the handlers deserve it) they will take it down because this is supposed to be a memorial page not a message board.

Officer Down Memorial Page K9 (ODMP K9)


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This is probably the most awful:

"K9 Chase was shot and killed after being abducted from his handler's patrol car at the Leeman Field fairgrounds in Pennington Gap. His handler had stopped at the fairground to use the restroom and left Chase in the idling patrol car.

When the officer returned he discovered that Chase was missing. Chase's body was located in roadside ditch suffering from a gunshot wound two days later.

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/k9/1436-k9-chase#ixzz27PAsfh2f"


Who would take a dog out of a cop car to shoot it


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

unbelievable - can it get any worse?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Who would take a dog out of a cop car to shoot it


I'd answer that but my choice of language would likely get me banned.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hopefully the madman who did this has really evil things coming really soon.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I didn't get to read the whole article (sorry), but I would wonder how anyone could get a k9 out of the car to do that in the first place. There are some very hard working individuals who do k9 (police) work, but then you got your want to be, related to someone who wants a police car and a dog and is as dumb as a rock and gets it. 
In our town we lost an upstanding Marine (also cop) do to the war and his dad a state law officer was just crippled for life, due to his job.


----------

